# FLYING THE PROVOST



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 26, 2007)

I've been in California doing my yearly side work. Got to do some work on a Provost - after a condition inspection was completed we flew her around. I had the plane the whole flight and she was a delight to fly. Good aileron authority, lots of "pep" when compared to the L-29 and a lot more maneuverable. Shot the ILS at Palmdale, went back to Fox Field, low approach and landing. A very easy jet to fly, I wish I could own one.

I hope to be back in Denver Sat. Take care....


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2007)

Very cool Joe! Your one lucky SOB!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2007)

Certainly is! Good stuff Joe.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2007)

Very cool. I bet that was blast!


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 26, 2007)

Very, very nice! Could two chubby pilots be comfortable in a Provost?
What's the operating cost per hour (I know, if you have to ask, you can't
afford one...)


----------



## evangilder (Apr 26, 2007)

You get to have all the fun, Joe! 8) Great stuff.


----------



## Jank (Apr 26, 2007)

I am curious. What is the zig zagging structure on the inside top of the canopy?


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Apr 26, 2007)

I didnt know there were any flying over there....
I've sat in a few but never got to fly in one
Good on you....keep 'em going !


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Apr 26, 2007)

Jank said:


> I am curious. What is the zig zagging structure on the inside top of the canopy?



Its detonation chord which shatters the canopy on ejection...many RAF jets have them.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Apr 26, 2007)

For interest....taken at RAF Waddington airshow 2006


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks guys - she burns about 100 gallons an hour - and for my frineds in the UK - note the RAF flight suit!!! My new standard!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 27, 2007)

Crashgate - that Provost has some major tankage there! Mind if I copy the photo and send it to my friend?


----------



## Heinz (Apr 27, 2007)

thats awesome!


----------



## Glider (Apr 27, 2007)

Used to see them training in the Welsh hills at very low level. More than once you could see them throw off a 'proper' fighter with a low late turn down a different valley.

Lucky man.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Apr 27, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Crashgate - that Provost has some major tankage there! Mind if I copy the photo and send it to my friend?



Of course.....no problem
That Provost is privately owned....I'll try to find out more


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Apr 27, 2007)

Another view...same day (on close inspection,looks like a nice young lady sat there)


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 27, 2007)

>>I've been in California doing my yearly side work.

cool..

Free lunch in Fresno!


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh look.......just found another one.
A bit less tankage,but nice colour scheme (Waddington 2006)


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2007)

Man look at those antennas! What are all they?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 28, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> >>I've been in California doing my yearly side work.
> 
> cool..
> 
> Free lunch in Fresno!


hehehe..... didn't get up that far, maybe next time!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 28, 2007)

Good stuff Joe, glad someone here is gettting stick time...


----------



## trackend (Apr 30, 2007)

Great stuff Joe, I'm jealous


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Good stuff Joe, glad someone here is gettting stick time...



Come on Hussars gets plenty of "Stick" time!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 1, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Come on Hussars gets plenty of "Stick" time!





Thanks Guys - the following day I got to fly the L-29 again. After flying the Provost, the L-29 was a lot of work!


----------

